# Where You Put Your Camera Is Important



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Being the idiot that I am I have no idea how to post two pictures in one post so I'll have to split it into two. Both photos were taken of the very same subject, and other than cropping and resizing no digital alterations. The first one used a light box.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

This second one did not use a light box and the angle is different. If I was spending money I'd buy the one in the first picture every time despite the fact that it's the same product.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Publishing (photography; printing) just cannot be trusted!

Who remembers those air-brushed girls in Playboy etc? Why did my first girl friend have a bush?


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Sargon said:


> I'd buy the one in the first picture every time despite the fact that it's the same product.


I'm not so sure about that... Sure the first picture is more _attractive_ and _appealing_ but, particularly for an on-line purchase where I don't get the chance to fondle the goods before handing over my credit card details I want to know what I'm getting and the simple overhead view tells me a lot more about the product than the arty oblique angle (with parts of the watch thrown into soft focus by depth of field effects) does.

In an ideal world you'd be able to have _both_ pictures, the first one to bait the hook and one the second one to land the catch but if I only get one then I'm going to favour the seller who's willing to give me a clear, detailed view of what I'm getting, ideally with all caseback markings, serial numbers, date codes, etc, etc, etc visible!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Have to agree the top photo is the nicer picture but the 2nd one is more of a clinical look at it. You would need both,

btw that's a hell of a decorated movement, whats the watch?

ps your not an idiot Iain you can only post 1 at a time using Roy's upload facility, to post more than one you'll have to upload the picture to a host and then hot link them with the IMG button


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

I agree with Sargon, the first picture make's the watch look real good and would get my intrest and maybe ask for more pictures as i can see that it looks in very good condition and well kept,but picture 2 look awfull no contrast and much to busy for me and would turn my interest away,only MHO, cheers fred.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

This is my Orbita Chinese watch. I'm in the process of photographing several watches I haven't worn in a while to sell on ebay.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

This one came out kind of artsy


----------

